# Nobody rides Blue?



## svrider0021

I just looked through alot of threads and didnt find but one person that rides Blue. Are these not considered well built frames? It has me second guessing myself about buying one.


----------



## royta

The local shop here, Needles Peak, sold quite a few Blue frames. They've been selling a lot of BH lately.


----------



## Lick Skillet

Blue bikes are solid as well as the guys who run Blue.


----------



## locustfist

My guess is, because they sell them direct, not too many shops are open to that arrangement.


----------



## svrider0021

Lick Skillet said:


> Blue bikes are solid as well as the guys who run Blue.


Nice. Thats good to hear.


----------



## JSWhaler

One of my bikes is a Blue. Good solid bike. Not sure of the newer models, but they use to have pretty aggressive race geometry. It would be best if you can ride one before buying.


----------



## sirrahd

Although this is my first road bike, you can count me in. I never considered them and honestly never came across them before until trolling around here. I was set to buy a new Trek Madone 4.5 but found this girl on craigslist. I paid less than a third of what the Trek would have cost me, plus it's outfitted with full Ultegra which was out of my reach on my first bike. I have to say I'm impressed by it but you'll have to take that for what it's worth since this is my first.


----------



## svrider0021

sirrahd said:


> Although this is my first road bike, you can count me in. I never considered them and honestly never came across them before until trolling around here. I was set to buy a new Trek Madone 4.5 but found this girl on craigslist. I paid less than a third of what the Trek would have cost me, plus it's outfitted with full Ultegra which was out of my reach on my first bike. I have to say I'm impressed by it but you'll have to take that for what it's worth since this is my first.


Nice bike! It looks very similar to my RC8. How do you like it so far?


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Huh. I think it's new that they sell direct.

One of my old teammates was pretty amped about them. I don't know if he ever ended up getting one, but he was riding for cyclocrossracing.com, and I guess they have something going on with Blue as well.


----------



## NJBiker72

I looked into them last year when I upgraded but no one sold them within an hours drive. Considering how many good lbs are here with quality product. Did not seem worth it.


----------



## sirrahd

svrider0021 said:


> Nice bike! It looks very similar to my RC8. How do you like it so far?


Love it! Still waiting on my clipless pedals at the moment but I pulled my mtb pedals off and ride it that way for now. Can't wait to actually get out and put some good miles on it and try a group ride.


----------



## AtomicMoose

I know this thread is aging a bit, but I wanted to post that I ride a Blue AC1 and my buddy has an older Blue that he pieced together a few years ago. Both are solid machines.


----------

